# turkey contest team 1



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

post all updates here so we can stay in touch


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i cant wait! i hope we put down a few thunder chickens!! :banana:


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

saw a flock of 20 or so today. there was a massive snow melt today also. now wait fro april...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> saw a flock of 20 or so today. there was a massive snow melt today also. now wait fro april...


"like"


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

haha me too!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well this will be my first year turkey hunting so hope it goes well.


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lets put a few gobblers to rest! I saw a few strutting toms already, It's finally here!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what kind of broahead are you usin? I just bought me some magnus bull heads


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im using swhacker. ben make sure you get the bullhead arrows or they will fyl ever which way. found that out last year when i missed 
7 toms at less then 15 yards,


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im already ahead of you, have them also


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

haha good. get tons of practice with them!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, im going to do the pillow pendellum thing. instead of busting a target.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey muzzy man nice avater


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Hey muzzy man nice avater


I like it too, thanks.


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got me some magnus buzzcuts, those do the job on everything


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I will just be using rage.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im using bullhead but im going to have my rage handy.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder if tk and mike turkeys count???


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Where at in arkansas are you arhoythunter? Or are you in arkansas?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Grant county


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im in benton county


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Seen lots of tracks strachings and a hen. And lots of hog rooting and water


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well team 1, youth season is april 2nd. 9 days left. im going to scout this weekend


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay guys? whens your season? are you going with bow or gun? tell me whats up. I am going april 2nd and april 23. maybe april 16 if i can get a rid. im going scouting this weekend too


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im gonna hunt in Missouri so it just all depends when my bow gets here if im gonna use a shotgun or bow. I want to have it for a week before season but season don't start till april 18 so I should be fine, my bow should of been here last week....? On april 10th I am gonna scout some and ill bring a shotgun just in case since it will be youth season.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright cool.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

3rd week of April I think is my season youths the 2nd I believe. Heard and saw 1 drummin but sucks that he was in a pen


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Figure while my dad hog hunts I'll slip off on the edge of a cut over and just maybe catch one sneakin back to roost. Found some tracks prolly from side to side was almost 5 1/2 to 6 inches. Now tell me that ain't a big bird


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats a big bird. big bird big score


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Just don't know that it's a gobbler may be a heron


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Normally I'd be headed to my deercamp bout now but last year G&F moved youth season to the regular season and regular season a week later.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well team one, the season is tomorrow and when i went scouting tonight i saw 15, 5 big ol' toms. WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well guys ill be going this weekend but ill be using shotgun since my bow still isn't here. I hope it is somewhere between Oregon and Arkansas about now????? Its already 3 1/2 weeks late.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jeez, well good luck  i think ill get one in a few weeks


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't wait till this weekend!!!! GoT tha youth season and hogs are every where . Luckily the hogs are nowhere close to my "big boy" or where he was last year and the 2 years before. He's outsmarted me since then and well let's see wat happens


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Seen 3 deer, 1 hen, and heard 3-4 gobbles but frikin deer blew and turkey goes bye bye.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

are you going bow or shotgun?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Both


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ahh nice. im using a ground blind so deer wont bust me


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

*Idk?*

The Turkey was 50-75 yards away!! With in range just couldnt see. And the deer just pops up out of nowhere.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah i understand. I mean I dont want the deer to bust me cause that noise they make is loud as hell


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I called in a hen to 5 yards and she hung out there for at least 10 minutes. I kept her around as long as I could to she if there was a tom folowing her. She never spooked just walked away after a while.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet, good luck getting one, My 2nd season is in 2 weeks, I ordered a primos shaker gobbler today. Its very easy to use.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Anybody use the hs strut squealing hen?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Nothen. No gobbles no nothen. Had lots of wind lately


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I did get anything this whole weekend  my dad got one tho...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
My grandpa got 1


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice. This was my first year of turkey hunting, I learned a ton of new stuff and I cant wait til next year!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who shot the snake?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

He almost stepped on it! Decided not to waste a shell so got a stick and he killed it. I went everywhere looking for a stick and he just went and pick one up one that I already tested


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

thats a big snake


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

4 ft ,6 rattlers and a button


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

should of shot it with your bow.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Had it but it was in the truck a mile away


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

webdenet said:


> Here is a nice forum. I like this : )


hi, are you a kid? and yes, this is a nice forum


----------

